# New Tanfoglio 9mm



## Mark Metz (May 8, 2007)

Just got the new gun and put 150 rds through. Extremely accurate out of the box. This is my first handgun other than my Davis 380. My first shot was a bullseye at 10 yds. At 25 yards out of the first 5 shots 4 made one large hole with one wandering off. The group was about an inch above left of the bullseye. No ftf's. Love the gun already. Balance seems perfect for me and almost no kick.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

From what I have heard about them they are a well kept secret. I have never seen one let alone shot one. What I have read around on various gun forums is they are a fine pistol. The main thing is you have confidence in the gun you are shooting.


----------

